# Pork on Pork



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Brined pork chops wrapped in bacon and grilled.

Bring a can of chicken broth to a boil with a cup or so of brown sugar, a few table spoons of kosher salt, a quarter cup-ish of rice wine vinegar, a handful of cracked (not ground) pepper, and a good splash of vegetable oil. After the sugar and salt are completely dissolved, turn of the heat and add a few cupfuls of ice cubes to cool down the brine. Place the brine and pork chops in a container and let sit overnight (at least 4 hours). I use the marinade container/setting on my foodsaver to mimic this and save time because I usually forget to do this the night before. Remove pork chops from brine and rinse and pat dry. Wrap in bacon and tie bacon on with butchers twine. Grill and glaze the pork chops.

I glazed half of mine with KC Masterpiece BBQ sauce and half with mango ginger habanero sauce. :biggrin::biggrin:










This is optional: serve with a side of steamed vegetables and potato salad. :biggrin::biggrin:










Don't forget a nice wine. I chose a 2001 Weingut Eduard Hauth-Kerpen Wehlener Sonnenuhr Riesling Spatlese. :biggrin::biggrin:










The mango ginger habanero was fantastic! Can't wait to have it again.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Excellent! That looks dang tasty! Where did you get the mango ginger habanero sauce? Thanks for sharing


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Shane, that looks amazing. +1 on the habanero sauce. I've tried some before and it always stays to spicy. I love spice but I don't want it to kill the taste buds. When's the herf at your place??? I'm sure there's a few of us that would show up for dinner before!:drinking:


----------



## BigDaddyJ (Feb 23, 2009)

Dood, that looks seriously good! I think I may give those a try this weekend. Did you make the habanero ginger sauce?


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice! Mmmmmmmnnnnnn....porkbacon.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

The mango ginger habanero sauce:

Fischer & Wieser Specialty Foods

I get it locally at Smith's grocery store which is owned by Kroger.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

mango ginger habanero sauce sounds AWESOME.

Man that looks so good...


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

cheese said:


> The mango ginger habanero sauce:
> 
> Fischer & Wieser Specialty Foods
> 
> I get it locally at Smith's grocery store which is owned by Kroger.


Thanks again Shane, do recommend ordering a case?!?


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

LincolnSmokes said:


> Thanks again Shane, do recommend ordering a case?!?


Depends on how fast you think you'll go through it. Check your local grocery store and see if they carry it. If they do, you can buy bottles as you need them. Also, look around the F&W website, they have lots of other stuff. I think I'm going to get the "smokey chipotle chile ketchup" and grill some burgers this weekend. I also want to try the "plum chipotle grilling sauce" on some chicken or pork. I'm also thinking of grilling some tuna kabobs with the mango habanero.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

cheese said:


> Depends on how fast you think you'll go through it. Check your local grocery store and see if they carry it. If they do, you can buy bottles as you need them. Also, look around the F&W website, they have lots of other stuff. I think I'm going to get the "smokey chipotle chile ketchup" and grill some burgers this weekend. I also want to try the "plum chipotle grilling sauce" on some chicken or pork. I'm also thinking of grilling some tuna kabobs with the mango habanero.


I like how you think. I'll be spending some time on that website in the next couple days.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks great now I'm hungry.:smoke:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Looks great now I'm hungry.:smoke:


No Kidding!!!! (+97!!!)

Seriously, my mouth started watering _BIG TIME!_

I'm outa here! I gottsta go forage now!!!! and I mean Right Now!!!:nod:

.


----------

